# Annual Watkins Trail Ride Saline La.



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Annual Watkins Trail Ride 
539 Curley Road 
Saline, LA 71070
4/6/13
First ride @ 2pm (edited) 

Formerly known as Franks Place in Shady Grove 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

right down the road from me... might check this out!

trail/mud? never ridden there before


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> right down the road from me... might check this out!
> 
> trail/mud? never ridden there before


I'm from Jonesboro, well born, raised in Southfield, Mi. But all of my family is in Jonesboro and surrounding areas! Ever heard of a Bbq restaurant called Big E's BBQ? 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Looks like if I am able to attend, I'll be on the OuttyMax... still awaiting the /// lovin...:aargh4:*

*Hopefully it all comes together before this weekend, but we'll see...*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I would like to apologize for posting wrong information, first ride is at 2pm

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Had a great time today at the ride. Tons of people there and plenty of mud also. Mostly Brutes and PoPo's, but a few Can Am's made it also. I'll bet there were about 200 bikes there today. I hated to leave the Commander at home, but still had fun on the OuttyMax-took both kids along for the ride-they both really enjoyed it. Had a huge BBQ pit and a couple things for the kids to stay busy also (Bouncey Houses?). *

*I talked to one guy and he told me there were gonna be alot more rides there soon, so I hope I'll be home and able to make it again-hopefully on the Commander next time!*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *Had a great time today at the ride. Tons of people there and plenty of mud also. Mostly Brutes and PoPo's, but a few Can Am's made it also. I'll bet there were about 200 bikes there today. I hated to leave the Commander at home, but still had fun on the OuttyMax-took both kids along for the ride-they both really enjoyed it. Had a huge BBQ pit and a couple things for the kids to stay busy also (Bouncey Houses?). *
> 
> *I talked to one guy and he told me there were gonna be alot more rides there soon, so I hope I'll be home and able to make it again-hopefully on the Commander next time!*


Glad u came and had fun, would have been nice to meet you, lmbo I have a feeling we probably talked and didn't know who each were. I have a few pics I'll post them in this thread when I have a chance. 

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*^^

Hit me up if u hear of any more rides here soon. I live 5 minutes away from here. I usually see everyone drive by hauling there Bikes, so I'll keep my eyes open. Had a blast!

its possible we met, but the POW/MIA radiator relocate is kinda tough to miss... Lol. Not to mention the 2 wild *** kids I had with me. Lol*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

My girlfriend on the 420



























Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a video I hope it play (never posted videos from my phone on here before) 

sorry the quality is pretty bad

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------

